# Puncturing vapor barrier from inside home



## skobydog (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm just wondering. If someone uses wall anchors to hang curtain rods essentially the vapor barrier is compromised. Do smalls "pokes" and "tears" from the inside make that big of a difference? I'm sure there are other ways people are compromising the barriers also. 

I ask because I have a rental unit and have painted over nail holes in the past. I never gave much thought to the vapor barrier being compromised underneath. Any thoughts?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They don't make that much of a difference. 

More issues from air movement.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Forget about it, don't worry about it. It is a nothing. Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Small holes in a vapor barrier (poly) are no big deal.

Small holes in an air barrier (poly) compromise the stud bay behind them.

Canada building code requires air/vapor barriers in the exterior walls, most parts. 

Drywall can serve as the air barrier IF sealed around all perimeters; Figs. 5-7; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-104-understanding-air-barriers

Poly may be your air barrier if taped at electrical outlets/joints/over-laps; Fig.8 and Photo 5. The worst it might be is drywall is not tight to bottom plate (seasonal stud/plate movement due to changing RH) allowing room air to the drywall/poly area through the bigger hole from hardware catching on poly, wetting the insulation (degrading R-value if fibrous) and condensing on the board (or ply, OSB) sheathing to mildew/mold- depending on the conditions. The least; drywall is tight to plates/studs and hole in poly is small and no pressure differences exist between cavity/room as per article.

Gary


----------

